# Fake Siglo 1's ?



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but every single picture I've seen of the band on the siglo 1 has 3 full white squares above Cohiba, every single band on the cigars I recieved has 2 full squares with the 3rd square cut in half. These are from a supposed trusted vendor.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I'm no expert on habanos but those are some pretty shoddy looking cigars IMO


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

That's a tough one. Honestly, it doesn't look that bad to me and since it's a systematic error I could believe that it was just an issue with the bands. How does the box look? Did you get a barcode you can run?

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Cohiba this is a good resource.

I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

lets see some pictures of the box too. look a little suspect to me.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Heath said:


> lets see some pictures of the box too. look a little suspect to me.


It passed all points of inspection, everything looks right except the bands.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

these are a couple Siglo II's purchased from LCDH in Rome.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

sounds like it might be time to set one on fire for the final test or send them all to me and I'll fire test each one of them and let you know if they were authentic.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree.... burn one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

If you bought them from a legit vendor and you are dissatisfied,
Send them back.
Its really that simple.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If you bought them from a legit vendor and you are dissatisfied,
> Send them back.
> Its really that simple.


Problem solved, thanks Tony.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The invisible man said:


> Problem solved, thanks Tony.


:yo::tea::thumb:


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Decoded: How to Spot Fake Cohibas | Cool Material

Band should be 15mm, looks wider. Also construction looks poor


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

The more I look at them, the shadier they look


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

The construction is pretty shoddy for a Cohiba. Plus with the bands…..

If it was me I'd send them back.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Yeah those bands are way off. Here is a Siglo I that I recently photographed for comparison.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Generally speaking, inconsistency in the bands doesn't tell me much. 

The wrappers are all the same shade, which is a very good sign.

If they come from a respected vendor, I wouldn't worry at all.

Smoking one is helpful only if you've smoked many, and are familiar with the young Siglo profile.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

jp1979 said:


> these are a couple Siglo II's purchased from LCDH in Rome.


Ahhh yes, Fincato over by the Colonial Plaza. Was there last Sept ... cool place!

I agree with the previous posters. Legit vendors will take back unsatisfactory products.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Just some random thoughts. 
Cohiba is the most counterfeited cigar on the planet.
I have never seen a counterfeit Sig I.
While Cuba has had label issues, Cohiba isn't usually one of them, at least not recently.
Since cohiba has a very unique profile, a seasoned cigar smoker should have no problem telling if they are real.....if you have questions, send them back,,,,.this is a case where not being able to discuss vendors is a pain in the caboooooos. ....sorry for the ramble


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, you wouldn't usually see a such a small vitola faked, but at a price point of $xxx
a box and Cohiba being such a popular marca,there is plenty of room for a nice profit, so the incentive is definatley there.

This is the first order Ihave placed with this particular vendor and they are used by many on this forum. I also got a box of el principe's which by all accounts looked fine. So I fired one up on the spot just to be sure, it was definatley authentic and damn good too.

As far as the Siglo's were concerned, the bands were too big of a red flag. I just could not see past that. I am glad I decided not to smoke one as I am now being told only full, unsmoked boxes are returnable for a "replacement". I am still in the process of working this out as I want a refunded not a damn replacement. Right or wrong I am calling them fakes as Ihave yet to have one person show me or tell me they have genuine Siglo's with cropped white squares on the bands.

As far as the whole trust your vendor thing I do trust my current vendor as they have done nothing To instill any doubt in my mind. But it would not shock me to one day recieve fakes, I would be suprised, but not shocked. Some of the worlds most most respectable tobacconist, wether knowingly or unknowingly,have been caught selling fakes.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

The invisible man said:


> Right or wrong I am calling them fakes as Ihave yet to have one person show me or tell me they have genuine Siglo's with cropped white squares on the bands.












I think most people would immediately say the above cigar is fake due to the band. For those unfamiliar, the old style Cohiba band had TWO rows of squares above the word Cohiba.

You may be interested to know that Habanos SA owns the copyright to this image and is shown on www.cubancigarwebsite.com as well as, illustrated in MRN. Bands really should not be used as an indicator of authenticity unless you can say for certain they are fake. Clearly, your bands would fall under the 'uncertain' category, though personally I wouldn't have any reservations if I trusted the source.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

the nub said:


> I think most people would immediately say the above cigar is fake due to the band. For those unfamiliar, the old style Cohiba band had TWO rows of squares above the word Cohiba.


I forgot to mention there are 2 full squares, with the 3rd square being cropped, and the 3rd squares are not cropped uniformly on all the bands but are sloppily to cropped to different sizes on each band.

And yes, if anyone recieved a cohiba right now with the band pictured above they would probably think its fake because they can look and see that that band was discontinued in 1993.But if that was the band being used at the time no one would think twice about it unless it looked off.

As far as trust is concerned when it relates to money,I was shot in the back when I was 17 years old after a fight over $40, by a friend.If you have seen some of the things I've seen and lived through some of the things Ive lived through, you would have a better understanding, when it comes to money no one can be trusted my friend


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

the point is, *at the time that band was current*, there would typically be two rows. That band shows only one row, yet it is a legit band. Therefore, sometimes you can't judge authenticity strictly by the band, especially if the anomaly is one of cropping. In your case, the issue is cropping.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

the nub said:


> the point is, *at the time that band was current*, there would typically be two rows. That band shows only one row, yet it is a legit band. Therefore, sometimes you can't judge authenticity strictly by the band, especially if the anomaly is one of cropping. In your case, the issue is cropping.


Those cigars looked horrible compared to the ones I got at Fincato in Rome.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

They are so rough they look close to Quinteros with Cohiba bands on them


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

the nub said:


> the point is, *at the time that band was current*, there would typically be two rows. That band shows only one row, yet it is a legit band. Therefore, sometimes you can't judge authenticity strictly by the band, especially if the anomaly is one of cropping. In your case, the issue is cropping.


Ah, I see, I am using my iphone so I was not able to make out that the band only had 1 row of dots, point taken.Its all love on my side, thank you for your input on the subjet.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Some random thoughts
I have EL's that make your Sig I look pristine. 
The bands on the same cigars look like the band's were put on by 4th graders wearing mittens.
I also don't see your vendor risking his rep by selling fake sig I's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.btcigars.com/Photos/Siglo1/Siglo1_004.jpg

http://www.btcigars.com/Photos/Siglo1/Siglo1_001.jpg

http://www.btcigars.com/Photos/Siglo1/Siglo1_017.jpg

Theres a real one i can't imagine a reputable vendor selling ones that look like yours. I am curious how come no pictures of the box,seal,Etc?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn Tony, whoever was smoking that real one was having a hard time keeping it lit judging by all the matches in the ashtray in the last photo.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> http://www.btcigars.com/Photos/Siglo1/Siglo1_004.jpg
> 
> http://www.btcigars.com/Photos/Siglo1/Siglo1_001.jpg
> 
> ...


Hey Tony, I did not post any pictures of the box or seal because it all looked fine.All the lettering burned in, seals in the right place, Tabacuba seal underneath the country seal, box date stamped on, everything looked right until I got to the bands.

The seals were broken so obviously the box was opened beforehand.I cannot say with absolute 100% certainty wether they are real or fake, but those bands are just to hard to overlook, so back they go.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

bpegler said:


> Generally speaking, inconsistency in the bands doesn't tell me much.
> 
> The wrappers are all the same shade, which is a very good sign.
> 
> ...


This is how I feel as well. A while back, I received a box of Monty #4s and the bands were off. They were cut so that everything was placed high on the bands and the embossing was off. I was concerned until I lit one up and there was no mistaking that these were genuine product.

When I make orders, I always request sealed boxes, even from respected vendors. To me, it's an extra step to ensure that the cigars are unmolested. From what I know and understand, it would be practically impossible to bypass the warranty seal.

Getting to know your vendor is important in that respect. Some vendors like to remove the serial numbers and scratch off the micro print. The vendor I use most often sent me a box and it looked like they thought they thought warranty seal was a scratch and sniff sticker. After getting to know the vendor a little and letting him know that I didn't appreciate the defaced seal, I've received nothing but boxes with intact seals.

I know you've decided to send them back to the vendor, and there's nothing wrong with that... Just wanted to share an idea that may help you for future orders.

Take Care


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The invisible man said:


> Hey Tony, I did not post any pictures of the box or seal because it all looked fine.All the lettering burned in, seals in the right place, Tabacuba seal underneath the country seal, box date stamped on, everything looked right until I got to the bands.
> 
> The seals were broken so obviously the box was opened beforehand.I cannot say with absolute 100% certainty wether they are real or fake, but those bands are just to hard to overlook, so back they go.


Yes Bryan i just answered your P.M and i must concur with your thoughts!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Inspecting a box before shipment is good customer service. The purveyers of fakes send sealed boxes.

Also, don't buy cigars from a vendor you don't trust.

Period.

Buying boxes that haven't been inspected only increases your risk of mold or splitting. It doesn't make them more likely to be genuine.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Generally speaking, inconsistency in the bands doesn't tell me much.
> 
> The wrappers are all the same shade, which is a very good sign.
> 
> ...





bpegler said:


> Inspecting a box before shipment is good customer service. The purveyers of fakes send sealed boxes.
> 
> Also, don't buy cigars from a vendor you don't trust.
> 
> ...


Just from GO, Bob, quoting you twice in one post is not evidence of mancrush!

I'm sorry, but one "piece of evidence" does not immediately impugn a cigar's authenticity for me. For whatever reason, some have succumbed to the illusion that somehow Cuba is a cigar band Zeiss, in terms of precision printing perfection. Sorry, they're just not.

When I look at those cigars, I don't necessarily see shoddy construction. Rather, what I see are cigars that have lost moisture since they were rolled. A majority of my own personal collection look just like this, since I store my cigars at ~58%, as opposed to the near 80% at which they're typically rolled and boxed. Shipping alone can dry things out significantly. Cargo bays are not even pressurized, let alone climate controlled. Zinging along at 630 MPH at 35,000 ft can make for pretty dry atmospheric conditions and who knows how long it had been since they were in a "Cuban-esque" climate and that picture was taken.

Bottom line; smoke one. That's the only truly definitive test.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

madmarvcr said:


> Decoded: How to Spot Fake Cohibas | Cool Material
> 
> Band should be 15mm, looks wider. Also construction looks poor


I know almost nothing about habanos, but according to this link those cigars in the picture fail at least three of the criteria (band cutting off the squares, prominent veins and significant foot damage). I'd be sending them back regardless of whether the box looked legit...

edit: I'm not saying that Herf and others don't make valid points, just that given how the return/exchange policy is I wouldn't be smoking one to test, I'd trust that the vendor would make it right with fair doubt about them being real. As for printing, that's a matter of quality control and I'd expect every band to have less variance than that shows. A little less space between the box and the edge? Sure, half a box cut off? Nah, that's a big variation and for a premium brand their QC should catch that every time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Inspecting a box before shipment is good customer service. The purveyers of fakes send sealed boxes.
> 
> Also, don't buy cigars from a vendor you don't trust.
> 
> ...


_XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Could not have said it any better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------

